# Re-homing options?



## KatDog93 (Nov 14, 2019)

I’ve had my dog a little over a year and am thinking about rehoming her for many reasons. The main one being due to my work schedule I do not have the time to dedicate myself to her energy level or her behavioral training. She is fear aggressive towards dogs and kids, and sometimes men, not usually women. This developed significantly in the last 9 months and I saw a trainer for it and she is on anxiety medication to help take the edge off while we have been working on the fear triggers. I feel I am doing her a disservice by keeping her because of my own personal emotions about having to re-home her if I do not have the amount of time needed to work on her behavioral problems properly. She will be the best dog to someone out there but I really can’t help but feel that isn’t me. I work a full time job that regularly requires me to work on call schedules, after hours events, and weekend events occasionally. I know I was stupid and selfish for adopting a dog knowing these things about my work life and it’s catching up to me now so I just want to do what’s best for her and me, and my household (roommate and a cat who she generally gets along with but her anxiety and hyperactivity are putting a strain on us all). Any advice or suggestions on how to best rehome her?


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

Advertise, post flyers, word of mouth begin at work, Facebook, Twitter.............. 

If all fails, then you will need to return the dog.

Good Luck finding a new home.


----------

